# Worst preworkout of my life



## Ryand (Sep 10, 2016)

Ndure from Truenutrition.com. Has anyone else tried it? Don't ****ing buy it.

I haven't used a preworkout in years so I figured I would grab one of these new 'effective clean products'.

Absolutely horrible, the white grape flavor reminded me of some disgusting medication as a child. People rave about the 'clean energy' on this shit but I felt like I was hypoglycemic on ephedra/caffeine.

I also love Kimchi and eat it almost everyday, probably ruined that forever.

Ate breakfast 2 hours before, 6 eggs and about 100g worth of white potatoes, flavored with a pile of kimchi. That plus about 100oz of water since I woke up to hit some heavy squats today. Squat workout ruined today.

For the record I have a steel stomach. I have not thrown up from any type of food or product in probably 10 years. I haven't thrown up since the college drinking days lol.


----------



## thqmas (Sep 10, 2016)

"You've been barraged by other products in the past that claim to help extend your workouts, but now, do you have the power to nDURE?"

aaaand, I'll pass.


----------



## RISE (Sep 10, 2016)

1mr made me feel like that too.  I would feel it working on the way to the gym, but once I got there it was like it cleared every last ounce of energy I had.  Got the hypo feeling as well.

I also don't believe in "clean" energy.  What the fUK is that supposed to mean?  Most of the shit that I see that is "clean" energy is a packed with vitamins and micro nutrients, which none give you energy.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 10, 2016)

It was probably too much for u since u havent taken anything in a long time.

I get that feeling if I take too much or haven't ate much food.


----------



## Ryand (Sep 11, 2016)

thqmas said:


> "You've been barraged by other products in the past that claim to help extend your workouts, but now, do you have the power to nDURE?"
> 
> aaaand, I'll pass.



Should have listened to my gut about the corny punch line also huh? Lmao


----------



## Ryand (Sep 11, 2016)

RISE said:


> 1mr made me feel like that too.  I would feel it working on the way to the gym, but once I got there it was like it cleared every last ounce of energy I had.  Got the hypo feeling as well.
> 
> I also don't believe in "clean" energy.  What the fUK is that supposed to mean?  Most of the shit that I see that is "clean" energy is a packed with vitamins and micro nutrients, which none give you energy.



Funny you say that man, b/c this exact feeling reminds me of 1mr when I used that when it was absolutely brand new. I responded better to the refined formula. Regardless I have never felt like this lol. Feeling a lot better now though.


----------



## Ryand (Sep 11, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> It was probably too much for u since u havent taken anything in a long time.
> 
> I get that feeling if I take too much or haven't ate much food.



Man I was thinking the same thing, except I have no idea what would cause that unless I am super sensitive to one of the ingredients in the proprietary blend.

**** and I should have been more clear: I haven't used a preworkout from the market for years. But I use creatine mono, beta alanine, and caffeine (200-300mg) preworkout. The caffeine is usually coffee but sometimes I use powder.


----------



## Ryand (Sep 11, 2016)

thqmas said:


> "You've been barraged by other products in the past that claim to help extend your workouts, but now, do you have the power to nDURE?"
> 
> aaaand, I'll pass.



" this product may not be as intense as ephedra or an amphetamine .... But the side effects will **** your world without the benefits" lol


----------



## Mind2muscle (Sep 11, 2016)

Definitely felt like that before from using a preworkout called psychotic.  Got the chills felt weak as fuk.  It sucked big donkey balls.  I'm using dust extreme right now and loving it.  Glad your feeling better!


----------



## Rip (Sep 12, 2016)

Pre-workout drinks don't have an effect on me. I can't feel anything. 
The first time I took NO Explode, I couldn't sleep that night. 
Now, even if I haven't taken them in a while, they don't do anything


----------



## Uncle manny (Sep 12, 2016)

No explode .. The only explosion was in the can right before the work out.


----------



## Simbrilee (Sep 18, 2016)

When you mentioned the grape flavor, I imagined that gross medicine taste, I nearly puked


----------



## automatondan (Sep 18, 2016)

A beer and half a cup of coffee is the best preworkout I have ever found.


----------



## Ryand (Dec 23, 2016)

Simbrilee said:


> When you mentioned the grape flavor, I imagined that gross medicine taste, I nearly puked



It was as bad as you can imagine


----------



## IHI (Dec 23, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> It was probably too much for u since u havent taken anything in a long time.
> 
> I get that feeling if I take too much or haven't ate much food.



I took some psychotic that a buddy gave me, first workout coming off a 2 week cold/sinus infection, at a different gym a friend was lifting at. Fugged me up bad, i lifted any weight at all, literally any weight, and felt like my head was getting run over by a mack truck. Gave up and on way home my forearms looked like muscle mag arms, veins on veIns on veins. Looked badass actually, esspecially for not even really working out before the show stopper migraine, but im scared of that pwo now lol


----------



## Mind2muscle (Dec 23, 2016)

I prefer dmaa in my preworkout supps.  That being said I would recommend only buying pre-workouts that list exactly what's in it.  There are many including psychotic and another one I  tried which are proprietary blends that include dmaa, huperzine and/or synephrine.  Stay away from them.  It's a cardiac event waiting to happen in susceptible individuals.


----------



## NoGainz (Jan 10, 2017)

Idk bout that lololol, try some dmaa or Mr hyde, you'll definitely feel something


----------



## Battletoad (Jan 11, 2017)

1MR ****ed my day up. Hands down, the WORST preworkout experience I've ever had. Lightheaded, super anxious, cardiac arrythmias, my throat felt like it was closing up when it kicked in. That shit is awful.


----------

